

Beer for charity - slevcom
http://www.beerforcharity.org

======
prawn
Could work. The price of a pint or a glass of wine at the bar is actually one
of my current "what's that worth" metrics. I know that my wife does the same
thing, "That's nothing, just a glass of wine I could do without," etc. In
reality, of course we still end up buying that drink.

When I was in my late teens, everything was judged in terms of CDs - $100 was
three and a bit CDs, for example; in Australia, a new CD at the time was about
$30. The first paying job I had on the web, I remember instantly thinking
"Wow, x CDs per week; this is going to be great!"

Now it's either drinks while out or international flights.

